# Where'd my posts go?



## JL

I made a couple of posts earlier today, even started a thread, and now they've disappeared. I guess there's no way to know what happened but I wonder if I'm the only one to lose some posts.

NEVERMIND. I just saw Harri's notice about losing some data. No worries.


----------



## differencetone

I think the upgrade was a mistake although I like the new look.


----------



## LampLight

JL said:


> I made a couple of posts earlier today, even started a thread, and now they've disappeared. I guess there's no way to know what happened but I wonder if I'm the only one to lose some posts.
> 
> NEVERMIND. I just saw Harri's notice about losing some data. No worries.


Where is this post of Harri's please? -- Thanks very much


----------



## JL

LampLight said:


> Where is this post of Harri's please? -- Thanks very much


Here it is:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/announcement.php?f=218


----------



## rleitch

JL said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/announcement.php?f=218


Do we need special access for this?


----------



## LampLight

Thanks JL. BTW, I have no problem accessing this thread, now that I know the link. (Actually, it's an announcement, not a thread.)


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

JL said:


> I made a couple of posts earlier today, even started a thread, and now they've disappeared. I guess there's no way to know what happened but I wonder if I'm the only one to lose some posts.
> 
> NEVERMIND. I just saw Harri's notice about losing some data. No worries.


My apologies,


----------



## JL

Harri Rautiainen said:


> My apologies,


No problem Harri. You do a fantastic job on this site! Thanks.


----------



## BarrySax6

Harri Rautiainen said:


> My apologies,


Is this still a problem? I posted a response earlier today to a thread about mouthpiece boxes and I saw it posted...in fact there was even a post after mine. Tonight neither of those posts are there. I think there was another one from MyMartinTenor before mine because I was responding to his reply and that's not there anymore either. I looked through my posts in my profile and couldn't find it. I think it was this thread: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?130502-Mouthpiece-box


----------



## ratracer

BarrySax6 said:


> Is this still a problem? I posted a response earlier today to a thread about mouthpiece boxes and I saw it posted...in fact there was even a post after mine. Tonight neither of those posts are there. I think there was another one from MyMartinTenor before mine because I was responding to his reply and that's not there anymore either. I looked through my posts in my profile and couldn't find it. I think it was this thread: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?130502-Mouthpiece-box


Pretty much the same here. Made some posts this afternoon and tonight they're gone. Haven't had any problems with the upgrade or database until tonight.


----------



## artstove

I think I had a post disappear, too. I had attributed it to user error, but maybe not...


----------



## artstove

Okay, it is weirder than I thought. I made a post last night to this thread: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?126532-Future-Schools-Paths-Careers

I looked this afternoon, and it was not there. I figured I screwed up. So I wrote a new post, and made sure it got posted on the thread - I saw it, it was there! Now the one from last night is up, and the one from this afternoon is gone. Does the new system pull posts off, and then put them back on again?


----------



## Helen

I'm having the same problem. Earlier today I posted a reply to someone's post about not being able to see picture attachments. (I, like them, only see paper clips.) Just now I came back to see if anyone had replied to my post, and my post is gone, as were the 2 that were there before mine, that were also posted today. 

Did the site have a weird hiccup today?

I have since reposted tonight, so let's see what tomorrow brings... :dontknow:


----------



## JL

Yeah, it's happened to me again today. I made a few posts earlier and now they're gone, even though later posts by others are there. I noticed others missing as well. Kind of frustrating, to say the least...


----------



## Jorns Bergenson

All my posts since the end of the year have vanished, too. For me, the forum has become nothing but a source of frustration lately. I guess its a good time for me to take a break from this place and come back when/if the forum gets fixed. Be well everyone!


----------



## LampLight

Hey guys: Are you saying that your posts are gone, or are they just missing from the search results? The search function still does not work properly when trying to find posts made by LampLight, but my posts seem to still be visible.


----------



## ratracer

My situation does not arise due to using the Search function. I go to a particular thread directly and at least a half-dozen posts that were made by me and a couple other members yesterday afternoon do not show up last evening or this morning. Could be the database/thread indexing is off. Could be the posts are gone forever.


----------



## saxphil

A pm sent to a member yesterday was not received.


----------



## Turnaround

I posted on the S20 vs VI thread yesterday. It was a great post and finally put an end to the debate, but it is now gone so the saga continues.


----------



## jazzbluescat

I've had a couple of posts disappear, also.


----------



## JL

LampLight said:


> Hey guys: Are you saying that your posts are gone, or are they just missing from the search results? The search function still does not work properly when trying to find posts made by LampLight, but my posts seem to still be visible.


No, the posts just disappear altogether. Until it's resolved I'm not going to spend much time on posting (maybe that's a good thing!).


----------



## Helen

JL said:


> No, the posts just disappear altogether. Until it's resolved I'm not going to spend much time on posting (maybe that's a good thing!).


+1 For me too. My posts are gone all together. It's like they were never there...Maybe I was never there. Maybe it's just a weird dream. Nah... It's the board... Hiccups...


----------



## BarrySax6

LampLight said:


> Hey guys: Are you saying that your posts are gone, or are they just missing from the search results? The search function still does not work properly when trying to find posts made by LampLight, but my posts seem to still be visible.


No my post was gone as was the one after it and the one i was responding to.
Thanks,
-Barry


----------



## Enviroguy

Yep,

Much of my pointless banter from this morning and yesterday has disappeared.

The searches still are not working right either. I have a link that shows my old post. But it doesn't show them all. When I do a new search, I see the missing post but now others are gone. Very very strange.


----------



## brassnaked

jazzbluescat said:


> I've had a couple of posts disappear, also.


 Yeah....me too! about four(4) have vanished?


----------



## Dr G

I posted a response to Carbs in my thread about car crashes and my post "disappeared" yet the posts before and after mine remain.

More impetus to reconsider participating here - posts disappearing randomly or censorship, either way, I don't like it.


----------



## Enviroguy

Dr G said:


> I posted a response to Carbs in my thread about car crashes and my post "disappeared" yet the posts before and after mine remain.
> 
> More impetus to reconsider participating here - posts disappearing randomly or censorship, either way, I don't like it.


Hey G,

It's not paranoia if they are really out to get you.


----------



## Jazz Is All

Yes, it's extremely frustrating to spend time writing something and then have it vanish into the mists of whereverland. Among other posts of mine that were vaporized, was one about some of the problems I've noticed with the new program, including links to the examples, on the _Problems with the new VBulletin thread_. It vanished in the night while I was sleeping. It was like the VBulletin program has gone cyborg and is self-deleting any criticism of it. I consider the problems I was reporting important to mention but feel hesitant to rewrite the whole post only to have it disappeared again. Frankly, IMO if they can't get this mess to work I think Hari should can the whole idea and go back to what we had before, which was tried and true. Let some other forum suffer with the endless problems testing this Beta version for the jerks who pushed it onto the market way before they should have.


----------



## JL

I'm wondering if any of the moderators have seen this thread lately so they know the problem persists. Hopefully they'll see it before the latest posts here go away!


----------



## Jazz Is All

JL, could you send them an email or PM asking them to read it? They know you.


----------



## LampLight

Dr G said:


> I posted a response to Carbs in my thread about car crashes and my post "disappeared" yet the posts before and after mine remain.
> 
> More impetus to reconsider participating here - posts disappearing randomly or censorship, either way, I don't like it.


I think it's more impetus to reconsider participating in any forum - versus shedding that is. BTW, I think if it were censorship you would know it.

I don't have Harri's perspective, but from my perspective, I would so like to roll back to the previous version, where posts and PMs did not disappear and where the search function worked reasonably well. I realize that rolling back may be problematic though.


----------



## kcp

JL said:


> I'm wondering if any of the moderators have seen this thread lately so they know the problem persists. Hopefully they'll see it before the latest posts here go away!


Yes we are aware of this - Some of my posts and PMs have disappeared too - It's just some database problem which, when restored, we lost some bits along the way. 
Thankfully, this sort of thing doesn't happen often.


----------



## Jazz Is All

LampLight said:


> I think it's more impetus to reconsider participating in any forum - versus shedding that is. BTW, I think if it were censorship you would know it.
> 
> I don't have Harri's perspective, but from my perspective, I would so like to roll back to the previous version, where posts and PMs did not disappear and where the search function worked reasonably well. I realize that rolling back may be problematic though.


+1 on both counts


----------



## JL

kcp said:


> Yes we are aware of this - Some of my posts and PMs have disappeared too - It's just some database problem which, when restored, we lost some bits along the way.
> Thankfully, this sort of thing doesn't happen often.


Thanks Kim. Does that mean it's taken care of now? I suspect it is, since I haven't noticed any disappearing posts in the last day or so.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

LampLight said:


> Hey guys: Are you saying that your posts are gone, or are they just missing from the search results? The search function still does not work properly when trying to find posts made by LampLight, but my posts seem to still be visible.


I believe that the vBulletin search function is playing some tricks. I just repaired the search table and there was a lot of junk there.

If you wrote a lengthy message that you cannot find now, go to Google search: 
+Your_user_name site:forum.saxontheweb.net

Look for a cached version of the page if available.


----------



## LampLight

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I believe that the vBulletin search function is playing some tricks. ...


Hi Harri,

I just ran across this post or I would have responded sooner. Either some improvements have been made to the search function or I have figured out a better way to use it (or both). For the benefit of anyone still struggling, let me explain how I now search as well as the remaining, relatively minor issues of which I am aware:

For me, clicking on _Advanced Search_ in the page header above the DONATE button takes me to http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php, and the page defaults to _Search by Type_ just below the DONATE button in the upper right. Nothing on this page works well for me, but if you click on _Search by Type_, you get a new version of the search page with _Advanced Search_ on the upper right below the DONATE button (see the screen shot below). This page seems to work fine for me, although I have not thoroughly tested the result set.

The only issues I have with the _Advanced Search_ page are 1) It insists on defaulting _Sort Results By_ to *Title*. I would like to _Sort Results By_ *Last Posting Date*, but _Save Search Preferences_ does not save this particular option. 2) It would be nice if the _Advanced Search_ link would default to the _Advanced Search_ option rather than the _Search by Type_ option. I have not found a way to do this. 3) IMO vBulliten's search link and search page labeling is atrocious. If you click on _Advanced Search_ you get taken to a page which appears to be searching by type although it is labeled "Advanced Search" on the left beneath the DONATE button (and there is a Link to _Search by Type_ on the right). If you click on _Search by Type_, you get taken to a page which appears to be doing an advanced search, although it is labeled "Search By Type" on the left beneath the DONATE button (and there is a Link to _Advanced Search_ on the right). Could they possibly make things more confusing?

The net effect of the first two issues is that every time I search, I have to go through two extra steps - going to the proper page and changing *Title* to *Last Posting Date*. This is an inconvenience but not a show stopper. The last issue just makes it harder for the unfamiliar to figure out how to get what they want out of the software.

Oh well. I hope this helps a person or two.


----------



## WilboH

Apparently I need administrative access to see it


----------



## VSadmin

Are you all referring to the announcements? https://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?218-Announcements!

Ed


----------



## VahurCAD

Thanks! As I read every day new posts, then suddenly after reading all posts I got 50 pages unread posts!? What the heck?!


----------



## WilboH

JL said:


> I made a couple of posts earlier today, even started a thread, and now they've disappeared. I guess there's no way to know what happened but I wonder if I'm the only one to lose some posts.


Thirty-five of my posts just dropped off the face of the Earth. Unfortunately it took me me several years to rack up enough posts to even be considered close enough to having the Marketplace requirement. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Dr G

WilboH said:


> Thirty-five of my posts just dropped off the face of the Earth. Unfortunately it took me me several years to rack up enough posts to even be considered close enough to having the Marketplace requirement. Any ideas on how to fix this?


Contact the moderators to get the best feedback.

Use the triangle icon with the exclamation point (lower left corner of your post) to contact them directly.


----------



## JL

WilboH said:


> Thirty-five of my posts just dropped off the face of the Earth. Unfortunately it took me me several years to rack up enough posts to even be considered close enough to having the Marketplace requirement. Any ideas on how to fix this?


If you're asking me how to fix a computer problem, you're asking the wrong guy! You quoted me on an issue I had from 10 years ago...

So yeah, as Dr G suggests, contact the moderators.


----------



## littlewailer

WilboH said:


> Thirty-five of my posts just dropped off the face of the Earth. Unfortunately it took me me several years to rack up enough posts to even be considered close enough to having the Marketplace requirement. Any ideas on how to fix this?


By several you mean 3 and almost half of the posts you generated in just the last 2 months.

Those posts?


----------



## WilboH

littlewailer said:


> By several you mean 3 and almost half of the posts you generated in just the last 2 months.
> 
> Those posts?


It was 35, and has since been fixed. I was unaware that the amount of time the posts were generated in were a factor in their validity, my apologies. Thank you all for your assistance!


----------

